# Can you egg share more than once



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Does anyone know whether you are allowed to egg share again if teh first one fails?


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi @[email protected]

You can egg share as many times as you like so long as your FSH is to clinics guidelines, you are within age limits and you have clear test results etc...

However sometimes if you think you may have limited eggs it might not appeal..

There is also the fact that your donated eggs may grow for the recipient and fail for you each time... (sorry to be negative)

Suppose its personal preference once all clinic checks have been ok'd

I egg shared first time round, but this time im not....

Anyway there is the chance that you wont need too... fingers crossed and good luck

als xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks als, think I was just getting a bit worried last night thinking it may not work and was worried that I would not be able to do egg share again.

5hrs to go and still nervous.  Just wanna go and come back and sleep for 2 weeks lol

Debs  xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Awwwww     your doing really well... you got through EC and ET and now its just to waiting game...

Take some time out!!  get some papering things...try to have an hour of quality time to yourself every day...just to think    

Ive got everything crossed for you... sending you lots and lots of       

Try to last until test date if you can... otherwise the     will be on your back!!!!!  


lots of love 

Als xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Als

REally dont think I would be awake long enough to pamper myself, can't seem to stay awake.  Been up since abut 7.30 and in and out of sleep since.  Feeels like I am just comeing round from e/c, its weird.  On pc now to try and wake up


----------

